# 2015 Nissan Versa Note Starting Problem



## darkshadow0001 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, about 7 months ago I bought a used Nissan Versa Note and I'm having some issues getting the car to start. In the cold months, I have to turn it 10-20 times before it starts. Once it starts, it is fine the rest of the day. In the summer, it takes less times to start , like maybe about 5 times or so or sometimes it starts right away (when it's like 90+ degrees out). My mechanic is trying to figure it out, he says everything checks out okay (we also installed new sparkplugs) but it still does the same thing and not sure what's wrong with it. Otherwise, the car runs great.

Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Has the mechanic checked the fuel pressure? May be a bad fuel pressure regulator or weak fuel pump. Three things needed to start a car and keep it running are fire, fuel, and compression. If you have a strong spark check the fuel system. If you're getting plenty of fuel run a compression test. The Versa has known problems with fuel regulators. Nissan Versa: Fuel Pressure Regulator – Diagnosis & Cost | Drivetrain Resource


----------



## darkshadow0001 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes, he's cleaned it out and checked to see what could be causing it. So far, he's not seeing what is the problem. He thought the same thing but haven't we haven't changed the fuel pump or regulator yet. I can mention it when I talk to him next

Frank


----------



## 7000plus7 (Nov 17, 2021)

Use an OBD scanner to find the problem codes and fix accordingly... Usually such issues are related to the air/fuel mixture ratio communications by the o2 sensors


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you don't find any codes, try new crank and cam sensors. They often misbehave without throwing any DTC's, and the problems are often temperature-related.


----------

